# Yashica FX-D (Repair manual)



## leandrowurtz (Jul 11, 2016)

Caro,
Eu tenho uma Yashica FX-D e ela constantemente tem um problema onde o espelho travar e não pode usá-lo.
Eu tenho tido algumas vezes um cuidado no Brasil, mas sempre em torno do problema.
Gostaria de saber se alguém tem este manual de reparação da máquina ou um tutorial de como desmontar.

Agradeço a atenção e ajuda.
Abraços a todos
Leandro Wurtz


----------



## unpopular (Jul 11, 2016)

Yashica FX-3 & FX-7 Repair Manual


----------



## limr (Jul 11, 2016)

leandrowurtz said:


> Caro,
> Eu tenho uma Yashica FX-D e ela constantemente tem um problema onde o espelho travar e não pode usá-lo.
> Eu tenho tido algumas vezes um cuidado no Brasil, mas sempre em torno do problema.
> Gostaria de saber se alguém tem este manual de reparação da máquina ou um tutorial de como desmontar.
> ...



Precisa um manual em portugues, ou pode ser em ingles?

Manual (o mesmo que unpopular deu ^^^): 
Yashica FX-3 & FX-7 Repair Manual 

Outras "threads":
Sticky mirror with Yashica FX-2 - Any suggestions - Rangefinderforum.com 
Yashica FX-3 Super, mirror problem.


----------



## leandrowurtz (Jul 11, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Yashica FX-3 & FX-7 Repair Manual


Somebody can download this book and send me. 
I don't have a Scrib password.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 11, 2016)

Yashica Camera Repair


----------

